# Biker in Mögeldorf und umgebung ?



## Gnet (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin vor wenigen Wochen nach Nürnberg um genauer zu sein nach Mögeldorf gezogen und wollte mich jetzt mal bei euch schlau machen wo man denn hier so Biken kann und mit wem bzw. könnte mich denn vielleicht mal einer von euch ein wenig "rumführen" währe echt über jede Info dankbar. 

mfg Gnet


----------



## Lars-Nbg (26. Januar 2008)

Hi Gnet, wollte heute Nachmittag sogar eine Tour von Mögeldorf zum Moritzberg hoch fahren. Falls Du Lust hast mitzufahren, melde dich einfach mal. Tel. 01631343310.

Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Januar 2008)

oder du kommst heute um 13 Uhr hoch zum Löwensaal, will mal wieder mit dem DH-Bike fahren

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Gnet (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute ^^ wow echt nett von euch aber heute sieht bei mir leider eher schlecht aus. Aber sonst gerne ^^.

mfg Gnet


----------



## Fonz! (27. Januar 2008)

sersn ...

wäre auch dabei wenn mein bike soweit fertig wird (hoff diese woche ...)
komme aus zabo sprich gleich in der nähe evt. lässt sich mal was machen bissi am buck usw. brauch wieder fahrpraxis


----------



## Gnet (27. Januar 2008)

^^ Mein Bike is im moment auch nur so im stillstand status kein geld zu zeit   naja ^^ währ aufjedenfall dabei

mfg Gnet


----------

